# المقاسم الهاتفية السورية و ميزاتها



## element_h (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
عندي حلقة بحث انتهيت من كتابتها مؤخرا عن المقاسم الهاتفية المنتجة من قبل الشركة السورية الكورية ومميزاتها... و مميزات المقاسم الهاتفية السورية المستخدمة حاليا ...

ارجو ابداء الرأي والملاحظات​ 

....:7:اتمنى الفائدة للجميع :7:....​


----------



## جاكس (9 أبريل 2009)

:10:مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة و ان شاء الله يمشي الحال و يعجب الدكتور:77:


----------



## belal-alsharaa (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وفقك الله وجاري التحميل


----------



## makee (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله الـــــــــــــــــــــ 1000 ـــــــــــــــــــــف خير


----------



## makee (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب
شباب اني عندي سؤال بخصوص البدلة السورية الكورية و هو
كيف يتم معرفة الارقام المتصله برقم معين يقوم المشغل بتحديد هذا الرقم و لفترة يحددها المشغل ايظا


----------



## عبدو نعسان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووور*

الف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## shahatha (30 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووور*

*مشكوووور*


----------

